# jigging rods



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

next to a solid casting rod,probably a versatile consideration offshore is that jigging rods can double as a bait rod,trolling rod,live bait rod..
...have heard of penn,ocea shimano,jigwrex,daiwa monster mesh[got one],smiths, fin nor,silstar,okuma......[I find my ugly stick style rods a bit flexy at the tip..].....

what do you recommend 1.sub $200
2.c.$300-400
3.Bugger the pokies,I'll spend it all at the tackle shop


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

1. Nothing 
2. Shimano Jigwrex S5103. Stop looking & just buy one. Best price I've found lately is just under $300 online.
3. See 2.


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

What line class do you want to be able run?

Tcurve 200 jig.....great for 30-50lb. Most of the high quality jig rods seem to start around the $300 mark and up from there.

Silstar crystal tip are a good composite alternative.


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

try google shimano trevala or trevala f.theyre around US$100 each for the trevala and double the price when youre after the trevala f model.i have only the trevala 2 piece and seems to be great all round rods especially for jigging.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Not sure anymore... In May I snapped a Deep Jig 400 in the surf and yesterday my two yak companions Steve and Stu snapped their Deep Jig 400's on good fish.

Needless to say it was a pretty furious yak fishing session but you'd think a Tcurve jigger rated at 37kg could easily handle 10kg kings and a 6kg cod in 20m.

Even though we have a history of jig rod snappages, when it comes to fight performance on big fish, the extra lift and the sharp rod bend is great on yaks.

My early vote in the >$400 category goes to - Dakau Kalia 400 (but I've only used it 10 times with the biggest king landed at 8kg so too early to tell)


----------



## diabolical (Mar 30, 2008)

hi Spooled,

Im interested to hear what part on the rods are breaking; tip,mid or base and on runners or not? Do you think the rod failures have anything in common?

The Tcurve400 should handle 10-12kg of drag well enough. I have put 10kg of drag over a 200 without drama.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dia - From memory both their rods snapped about an inch below the third guide from the tip (effectively the 4th guide)

My rod snapped above the butt because the yak folded at that spot so my snappage can't be blamed for anything but user error :lol: :lol: :lol:

Stu has now snapped 2 x Tcurve 400's on the yak but the first was replaced immediately by the tackleshop under warranty. His first one was the 2nd generation rod that snapped at the same time they tweaked the design maybe 18 months ago. I'm pretty sure Steve's was also the 2nd generation blank too which feels lighter in the hand and has a shiny metal bling bit where the ferrule connects. The first generation doesn't have that thing.

Both my tcurves 400's are 1st generations and I reckon you'd battle to snap that model on any fish - It's as tough as nails.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i have a saltiga 63's.
I picked mine up second hand in the $200's.
It's a great rod and in addition to jigging i have used it for livies and even to throw large soft plastics.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks for the tips fellas.
I went to the tackle shop at top ryde--very nice,well laid out.

The shop fellow was quite sincere.He said that a $150 pioneer giant trevally 20-40lb jig stick was better than the rods above mentioned including the jigwrex.He then showed me the Maria jig stick at $5-700? Maria rods are superlative as are all Maria products.He suggested to get a purpose designed japanese rod or settle for the cheapie pioneer but not an intermediate rod.This is because the japanese expensive rods are that good and that the jigwrex's etc were not superior in his opinion to the pioneer.

I am leaning towards the pioneer based on its price..a reasoned recommendation..and the concern that today's expensive yet superlative Maria jig rods will be outdated like all technologies...a question of price justification...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

johnny said:


> He said that a $150 pioneer giant trevally 20-40lb jig stick was better than the rods above mentioned including the jigwrex.


Yup (in the sense of nup).


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

well I typed in jigwrex price..found a malaysian tackle site that ebay sells too..."Minstor"...but they won't reveal their address etc....but s5103 jigwrex is $175 US plus $26 postage...$220 Aust delivered...are they legitimate?plus I don't like the idea of giving my credit card details away-so can they get a cheque?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

johnny said:


> well I typed in jigwrex price..found a malaysian tackle site that ebay sells too..."Minstor"...but they won't reveal their address etc....but s5103 jigwrex is $175 US plus $26 postage...$220 Aust delivered...are they legitimate?plus I don't like the idea of giving my credit card details away-so can they get a cheque?


I note that the Minstor rods are AX S5103. Mine's just an S5103. Looks very similar, same ferrule system, can't see if it's got the magic colour changing paint job (green/purple), grooved foregrip where the S5103 is straight... I think it's probably a cosmetic upgrade.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

thanks dave..awaiting their answer to my email


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

cynicism cynicism...mysterious no reply to email to minstor..minstor ups price on rod from $175 to $212..did I catch them out but not move fast enough...


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

yes I did!..so I went to Freddy's Newcastle ..thanks SBD and everyone else..n thanks Freddys..pity the sydney shop closed for you sydneysiders


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Johnny, I recently picked up a pioneer "tuna terror" (a lighter jig stick than their giant trevally). Looks & feels great, but I havn't tried to break it yet. Looking forward to putting the money saved through the pokies.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Good man Tom!underrated but are the goods..


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

I use a Jigstar 250, I'm pretty sure they available in Australia, handled a 850mm kingie with ease.


----------

